# lost phone but found recently



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

i recently lost my Gnex. And could not find it. the other day i was cleaning out my car and it was in a spot that many things go missing in. I got a new phone 3 days ago. My question is. My brother has a tbolt with a danky screen. can i give him the found Gnex? or will it not be able to be activated. If Not i am just sending it back.

sorry if i posted in wrong area


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If you reported it lossed then no one can activate it. As Verizon killed the ieme or whatever its called. You can use it as a ipod touch to use everything but the phone and data part.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n0waybak (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm almost positive you can call verizon or whoever your service provider is, verify some information and be able to activate it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

